# Dordogne touring (Merged with similar thread)



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

We are going down to the Dordogne area just after Easter, touring.

Does any MHF member have recommended area's to visit and/or sites/aires to stay at, or conversely, have any they would recommend to stay away from.

We are going via the tunnel, and wish to avoid toll roads. Any good routes would also be apreciated.

Thanks.

TR5 (Michael)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The Municipal site just across the river from Bergerac is reasonably priced, shady and a short walk accross the bridge into town.

There is a free 'air' between the old and new bridges on the north bank. But only about six places.

Ray.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't know whether you have already searched/read the blogs and forums, burt if not, here's my contribution:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-584.html

Dave


----------



## batchpatch (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi
you must try and visit rocamadour in the lott valley this is a fantastic small town famous for its pilgrimage to the black virgin shrine perched on the cliff side there are two camp sites at the top of the town one in the town and one very quiet a little way out of the town there is also an airs in the town.
Regards
Batchpatch


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Michael! The aire at Bergerac is wonderful although we did find "the great unwashed" congregated on the riverbank on a summers evening and were a bit noisy for a while, but they were no bother overnight. The area is busy at night as the aire is on the road which runs along the side of the river and the lorries seemed to use it all night long! The town is well worth a look round and you can find the statue of Cyrano in the centre (and a very helpful tourist office). There are plenty of hypermarkets here too for cheaper fuel.

This is the general area where we have just bought our house. I would recommend the market which takes place every Sunday morning at Issigeac. It is big and bustling, although the same village is like a ghost town on a Sunday. There is a beautiful market hall in the centre of Villereal, the nearest Bastide town to our home, amd the bakeries there are brilliant. The pattisserie sells the most wonderful home-made cakes and pastries.

I would also recommend Chateau Peneau, a working vineyard with an aire where we stayed for free, with power, hot and cold running water for washing up and in the showers and views to die for! It is in the French Passion book, and the wine is well worth sampling (as we found to our cost). There is no restaurant close to it, so you do need to be fully able to cater for yoursleves. Contact details: Château PENEAU - 33550 Haux - tel. : +33(0)5.56.23.05.10 - fax : +33(0)5.56.23.39.92 - mail : [email protected] : +33 (0) 5.56.23.05.10

There is a good private campsite at Eymet - it used to be the municipal site but was taken over last year by a guy who works his socks off to make you welcome. It also has Wifi on site. In high season Eymet can be a bit full of Brits and others, but out of season it is better and has the supermarket with the biggest British food selection I have ever seen! (Not that I would bother with it with all that lovely French food).

We now know the area quite well so feel free to contact me or Penquin if you'd like to know more.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Dordogne touring*



TR5 said:


> ............We are going via the tunnel, and wish to avoid toll roads. Any good routes would also be apreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> TR5 (Michael)


A16 from the tunnel to the drop off from the free autoroute S of Boulogne.
Pick up the N1(D901) on the outskirts of Bouloogne and follow to outskirts of Abbeville where you can pick up the free section of the A28 to Rouen.

For my route through Rouen see:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-810093.html#810093

From Rouen to Evreux, Dreux, Chartres, Orleans and Vierzon.
A20 Vierzon -> Limoges
For the Dordogne you can take the Limoges bypass (J28) following signs to Perigueux
OR
Follow the A20 to J53 (the end of the free section) then D820 to Souillac. 
SE of Souillac is Rocamadour etc and W of Souillac is Sarlat.

The Dordogne has probably the most aires of any defined area of France and are usually easy to find.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi if there is anything you specifically want to know about the area do drop an email to Heather and she will be able to answer a query.

Tell her I sent you, and she is a member on here.

http://sites.google.com/site/francemadeeasy/Welcome-to-France-Made-Easy

Ca


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We were there for the last two weeks of last Oct. Looks like we used approx. the same route down as the one recommended by Autostratus - we broke the journey on the Loire in each direction. If you look at my "Stopovers" you'll see where we stayed - all were fine. The Aire at Les Eyzies was particularly nice - landscaped more like a campsite - but probably quite busy in the summer!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

A thank you to all those whbo have replied so far.

Keep 'em coming.....

TR5 (Michael)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dordogne*

Very Quiet Aire at Le Bugue

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Old but still relevent to free camping.

Dear All,
Our long awaited little sojourn to The Dordogne this September was enjoyable to say the least. Partly to be able to use the motorhome as it was meant to be used and partly to see all the friends and neighbours that we have missed these past three years.
With a full fuel tank and towing our little diesel Citroen car behind. It was a nice leisurely drive on good roads down through Caen, Le-Mans and Tours onto the only toll road we chose to use.
This 60-mile stretch of toll road to Futuroscope, just north of Poitiers, should have cost us 85F. For the camper and another 50F. For the car ($20) but the driver of a car in front had lost his toll ticket and in the chaos that ensued we were only charged for the camper. ($12). 
Futuroscope is a theme park of “The Moving Image” that we had visited some years before and we knew there was ample free parking for two nights. This time although there were many motorhomes parked up, there were just as many gypsies taking advantage of the facilities. 
Later that evening we observed two of the travellers prowling around the parked vehicles while their owners were attending the late laser show. It was then that they found two unattended children’s cycles and promptly carried them off to some rough ground, where they left them for later collection. 
We of course let the owners know of their loss upon their return and they retrieved them. Prue’s fears of parking close to the gypsies were borne out.
The second days travel was exceptionally quiet on the roads. We had not realised that the impending blockade of fuel depots was already having an effect. Any 24 hour automatic credit card fuel pump had enormous queues round the block. 
We arrived at the municipal campground in Bergerac beside the river Dordogne early afternoon and noticed that 6 meters was the maximum length of camper permitted. The guardian had just awakened from his slumbers and did not bother to check on our 11.6 meter length. (38ft.).
After parking and connecting up we also went in search of some diesel for the car. Everywhere was closed and only the automated pumps were in use. After 20 minutes we managed to get to the head of the queue and tried unsuccessfully to use our Visa and MasterCard. French credit cards have a “chip” and a “pin” number on them, our UK issued cards were not recognised. We gave up and went in search of some wine.
This was an easy commodity to find as the whole area is covered in vine- 
Yards. In fact our previous French house, just to the west of Bergerac, 
had been surrounded by vines. We decided to visit one of the wine growing neighbours that we knew from old.
What a surprise when he opened the door. From a man that was proud and won many prises for his wine, to the dishevelled smelly wreck that stood before us. His wife and children had left, the house was a tip, and he obviously looked the worse for drink. We found out later that he was also in debt. Worst of all, the wine was not good.


We did buy a couple of dozen, unlabeled bottles for old times sake but doubt that we will patronise him again.
The next morning, a Monday, we again tried to get some fuel. After visiting most of the garages to find “Empty” signs on the pumps, we stumbled on the one and only garage with any diesel in town. We were now full and less stressed.
We then proceeded to our British friend’s property about 7 miles north of the town of Lalinde, also on the Dordogne River. This necessitated driving along some of the most twisted, winding and bumpy roads that I have ever chosen to negotiate. Here he had mown an area about twice the size of our rig and laid out power and water to us in his adjoining field.
The property is some 12 acres and has a beautifully preserved Perigordine house, barn and gite. These arranged in an L shape with a courtyard surrounded with lawns and a waterfall. We would have loved to be parked within this setting but for the tree-lined entrance creating a Transit sized opening.
Tuesday we just lazed around the house. Helping with the odd chore and maintenance jobs. Idyllic setting where they grow most of their own produce and even grind the flower to make their own special bread. A bit of an acquired taste for me but Prue loved it. 
Wednesday is market day in Bergerac, so we combined this with a visit to more old friends across the river in Pomport. As they were not in we chose to have lunch locally at a restaurant. The first two were closed for the month and the third had now become a car sales lot. Eventually we came upon the only eating place open for miles. 
There was no menu but an all in price for whatever came. Bread and wine complemented the table. A great tourine of soup was plonked down. Then an enormous platter of vegetables in a dressing, Followed by great chunks of pork and chips. Then as much cheese as you could eat and a sweet of ice cream or gateaux. All this for 65F. ($9.) 
What was lacking in finesse was more than made up in quantity. After we had to do a couple of detours around the farmers and truckers blockade to get home. 
Fuel was non-existent now and I was thinking about siphoning diesel out of the motorhome to feed the car.
The next day Thursday was market day in Lalinde. After the usual tour of beautiful fresh vegetables and fruit, we were introduced to some friends of our hosts who invited us to their home.
The couple, a French man and English woman had bought three old derelict properties in town and renovated them to perfection. Retaining all the old character and quality workmanship even down to the garden. Some photos should show the workmanship.
We did go out and about visiting the local beauty spots. Usually with an overview of the river from one vantage spot or another. Even came across another American camper that had thrown a belt and was waiting for a new one to be delivered. 

Later that week we drove 50 miles through the most tortuous lanes only 8ft. wide to a county show that was almost empty because of the fuel shortages. Most people stayed at home, which made driving easy. I did come across a garage miles from anywhere that still had diesel at their own high price. But was still limited to only 50F. ($7.25) that gave me 7.5 litres that enabled us to go almost another 100 miles.
That weekend we left our British friends and drove the camper 40 miles to our French friends and parked up in their garden. This couple still have to work for a living, he as a truck driver and she as the secretary to the Mayor at the town we used to have a house in near Bergerac.
Most of the week we tried to inconvenience them as least as possible. But we did take her out to a local restaurant for her lunch hour. It was the worst meal we have ever had in The Dordogne. Jammed in between truckers and builders, we had the usual soup and salad starter but then the main part of the meal was boiled potatoes and great slices of fat. There might have been some meat in it at some time but by the time it got to us, none. 
It was then to cap it all, that the workers lit up cigarettes together. The cheese and sweet courses I could not take under these conditions, so I paid and left vowing never to return. 
They did give us free tickets to a “Foire” or trade show just 15 miles away in the town of Perigeux. These “free” tickets eventually cost us £1,800. ($2,700.) including delivery to Normandy for a new three-piece suite. 
It might have been the lack of visitors that permitted groups of three salesmen to pounce on us, or our existing aged, second hand and sagging suite.
It was only the three-day weekend that we were able to get out and about with them. Visiting their relatives and more local beauty spots. 
The town of Brantome, which has an Abbey and spans the river Drone, has been in existence since AD 769. It was market day when we visited and all the car parks were full now that the fuel blockade was over.
The towns tiny streets, just wide enough for a small car, would not permit you to open the doors. Parking was some way off as the market filled every available square and open space beside the river.
We filtered through the tourists and marvelled at the smells and colours of the produce for sale. Many British voices were heard along the cobbled streets, sitting at the café’s and bars outside tables, usually in the shade of trees.
One restaurant occupied the prime position on an island beside a water mill, an idyllic spot reflected in the price of the two menus. Either 350F. or 500F. ($50. or $72.) plus wine. We chose a restaurant with a slightly less commanding position beside the river at only 100F. ($14.50) and still had the same ducks and swans pecking at our feet for very similar food.
Before leaving we were shown the devastation that a cyclone had wreaked on the area last winter.
Our friends had told us that they had been without electricity, water and phone for two weeks immediately after Christmas day. So many trees had been blown down onto power lines that many still remain there today, nine months later. The power lines straggling along the ground.
Piles of chopped logs line the lanes but still many trees have only been cut to allow traffic to pass.
Many of the largest trees like Sequoia’s and Redwoods left great holes in the ground and overhead. A great many buildings have new roofs but I am glad to say there were few deaths in this part, unlike further north where some ninety bodies were recovered.
Eventually with a tearful farewell, promising to return, we were once again on our way. Not quite ready to head for home as we had heard that the weather in Normandy was terrible. We wanted to absorb more of the warm sunshine that produced such wonderful grapes and wine.
While at one of the markets we had been given a “flyer” offering free camping at a farm producing “Pineau des Charantes”, in the general westerly direction we were about to take. 
“Pineau des Charantes” is a speciality of the Charante region. Grapes blended with brandy or Cognac to make a superb aperitif. Similar to a pale sherry or white Port of 18% alcohol content. 
Many of these vineyards offered free overnight camping but this one offered considerably more facilities, water, electricity and a dump, also the Pineau was good. 
We found the farm with a little difficulty and parked up beside a service building, overlooking rows of vines in every direction. A nice picturesque, quiet setting on high ground where we could just see the town on the other hill. 
It was only later in the evening that the tranquillity was shattered by the French TGV train hurtling through the valley at over 200kph. (125mph.) Thankfully only once.
Ironically the next day was dull, cloudy and raining. I passed a greeting with the farmer and he beamed back. This little bit of rain was just what the new crop of grapes needed. The 2000-year will be a good one.
We ventured out in the car to find a pottery exhibition that we had passed near Liborne on our way to Bergerac. After 50 miles and winding round more country lanes we came across the empty plot it had occupied. It had packed up the week before. 
That evening we saw on the TV that the south west of France had suffered a mini tornado in Montpelier and floods in Marseilles. Six people had died in the storm and flood.
We were offered some tastings of our host’s produce that evening. And after sampling a good variety we bought seven litres of The Pineau and Cognac.
Our host mentioned that he had a small market stall the next day at St. Emilion, the heart of French quality wines for over seven hundred years.
It had been ten years since our last visit and as it was only a 25-mile drive we again set off to visit the medieval city.
Saint-Emilion has been producing wines since Roman times but it was the British king Edward 1st. who gave it a charter in 1289. Since then 1500 chateaux have had to maintain these six particular qualities called “appellations”. 
Personally I prefer the wines of Bergerac, which are a fraction of the price and grow only 40 miles away. But we climbed the narrow, cobbled streets to the fortifications around the church at the top of the hill. All the way up were numerous wine tasting shops and restaurants but their prices were as high as the elevation. 
Little had changed since our last visit, in fact little had changed in many hundreds of years. We did buy four baby grape vines to add to the many plants Prue always collects on holiday. 
Deciding not to eat on this hallowed and expensive ground, we went in search of a better value restaurant. Only a few miles back on the main road we came across a Routier that was surrounded by trucks, always a good sign. 
Sixty or seventy drivers already occupied the main salon so we were ushered into another dining hall. Choosing a table as far away from the impending smoke from the drivers, we started to enjoy the single choice menu. No sooner than we had started on the main dish, a couple of the dirtiest builders sat beside us and chain smoked throughout their meal.
I am always amazed that a country that professes to be the gastronomic capital of the world consumes so much smoke with every mouthful. And as for the simple act of washing their hands, well this seems to be of no interest.
Apart from that, we were well satisfied with the meal for 140F. ($20.) including wine and coffee, five courses for two people.
Thursday and we thought that we did not want to overstay our welcome at the free Pineau farm, although the proprietors said we could stay as long as we wanted. We moved north beginning our return home.
Our intention was to call in on some other old neighbours from The Dordogne who had moved to Brittany. Mid afternoon it started to rain so we found a municipal campsite sign and gave chase. A nice quiet site on the western outskirts of Niort was only £8.50 with electricity ($13.oo.) where I was able to use their phone line to send and receive E-mails.
A nice sunny day gave us the opportunity next morning to make haste to Vannes in Southern Brittany, the next city to our friends little village. As we followed the signs to the village we came upon a four star camping sign. This we followed for some miles down tiny lanes and into the entrance of a campsite. By now we were embedded into deep foliage that even the price of £13.00 ($20) for a night did not put us off, so we paid. It was then we found out that the site closed next day and all the facilities had been closed, the phone did not work, the fences and shrubbery were overgrown and we were the only ones there. The manager had no maps, no E-mail facilities and no interest. 
We visited our friends and saw the reason the area was so expensive. The Gulf of Morbihan was like a little Gulf of St. Tropez of the north. A great big natural harbour with dozens of islands and sheltered mooring for thousands of boats. 
With miles of coastline around this harbour the price of property has soared for anything with a view of water. Some beautiful homes fetching in excess of £500k. ($750,000) were commonplace. And with the weather on this coastline being warm and mild even in winter, also within easy reach of Paris, it was no wonder it oozed opulence.
We returned to our expensive camping and watched the rabbits playing while we ate. 
Saturday the 23rd. September, just three weeks into our four-week holiday, Prue suggested that as we were so close to home we should go back and water the garden! 
So filling the tank up with the cheapest diesel 5.99F, since the price rises this month cost us £200. ($300.), we made it home in just two and a half hours.
It is interesting to note that the fuel embargo that resulted in cheaper fuel for commercial users, increased the prices for Jo Public 1F or 20%.


Ray.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Dordogne*

Hi Michael, we found the area between St.Cyprien and Soulliac particularly spectacular, if you follow the D703 it hugs the river and the villages and scenery are stunning. The photo is of La Roque -Gageac, there is a nice Aire, but get there early in July as it will be busy.

curlyboy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Beware TR5, me and the lovely Mrs D will be touring the Dordogne just after Easter, sorry.

This is a great post, found some really useful info. The Dordogne sounds fantastic just hope the weather is kind.

Can anyone recommend any out of the way quiet Aires or wildcamping spots. We perfer to be away from the towns and busy spots and use the scooter to tour around on.

Cant wait! Suppose I should book the ferry really.

Have a great trip TR5 and if you see a Konitki with a dome on top and a scooter on the back give us a wave and we will come over and drink all your beer!

Cheers
BD


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

barryd said:


> Beware TR5, me and the lovely Mrs D will be touring the Dordogne just after Easter, sorry.
> 
> This is a great post, found some really useful info. The Dordogne sounds fantastic just hope the weather is kind.
> 
> ...


hi Barry - we'll be down that way ourselves, leaving 23rd Apr but going to Versailles,Monets Garden and Orleans first then heading south to the Camargue. If you want a nice quiet Aire going south along the A20 just south of Vierzon then recommend one at Bessines, stayed there last year and even managed to get free leccy! There's also a very nice municipal at Vatan think it only cost 7 euro
Bessines sur Gartemp
http://airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/1236?z=9
Vatan municipal
http://airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/1561?z=9

Clyde


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great stuff thanks

My plan was to get the early ferry from Dover. Get to France around 10am and then drive to somewhere just south of the Loire, Orleans on Day one then another drive down to the Dordogne day 2, not using tolls if they can be avoided.

cheers
BD


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

One of the best places we ever stayed at, in the Dordogne was as a campsite in Pinsac south of Souillac. The owner had a small cafe and bar and you camped alongside the river. Showers etc. were fine and absolute peace and quiet. I think the name was Camping La Vert Rive but here are the co-ordinates for the entrance: 44.853975, 1.521268
There are pictures in my pictures folder


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Great stuff thanks
> 
> My plan was to get the early ferry from Dover. Get to France around 10am and then drive to somewhere just south of the Loire, Orleans on Day one then another drive down to the Dordogne day 2, not using tolls if they can be avoided.
> 
> ...


Barry

Getting off the ferry at 10am you will have about 250 miles to Orleans. It may be prudent to bite the bullet and use the payage section of the A16 to Abbeville.
We always use it outwards to get a good start to the day. We have a 3500 kg, 7.25M van and from memory it costs us about 12€

For fuel we turn off the A16 near Boulogne at J31, go under it and take the N24 St Omer road.
The first slip on the N24 takes you to the commercial centre and the Auchan for fuel. Make sure you go to the 2nd set of pumps as you go off the roundabout into the fuel station as the first set are card only.
We usually pop into the main shop to get something for lunch which we can have on the autoroute, probably at Baie de Somme.

Aires are not so prevalent around Orleans but if you can get a few miles south to Lamotte Beuvron there is an aire E off the main N20 at the southern end of the shops. Look for the water/lake.
Not posh but functional.
A few miles further there is Nouan le Fuzelier and a good aire at the southern end of the town at a new park on the east of the main road.
Toilet can be emptied on the opposite side of the road at the old station building.

For fuel we carry on to Salbris and turn left in the centre (at the lights just after the bridge) to the SuperU. If you use it be careful as you exit the fuel station or you will take the booth with you. 

Hope this is useful to you or anyone else reading this.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

autostratus said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff thanks
> ...


Thanks for this. I see what you mean about using the Peage at Abbeville, it takes a good chunk out. I reckon we can make it to Nouan le Fuzelier in day 1 with a good wind.

After that its just a 180-200 mile hop to the Dordogne.

So far on the list of places to go are

Rocamadour 
Souillac
a Roque
Le Bugue
Bergerac

Im not sure where to start really. Anybody got any must see places in the area?

After the Dordogne we were going to go down via Rhone de Tarn and Millau to the med at Perpignan then across to Biarittz

Cheeers
BD


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Brantome - don't stay on the Aire but on the patch of grass in the centre alongside the other motorhomes.

Les Eyziers Aire 

Bourdeilles Aire - very strange medievil village.

Sarlat Aire. Lovely town worth a visit but commercialised.

There is an Aire at Biarritz with electricity within walking distance of the town. There is an ACSI site up the road but it is completely in trees so no sun. There is a nice campsite called Pavillion Royale close to the Aire but very expensive but nice for an extravagent short break.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Where to visit in the Dordogne?*

We intend to visit the Dordogne in late May for three weeks. Where should we visit and where should we stay we prefer wild/aire camping?
We will have are bikes with us,

Off to west Wales tomorrow for a week.

Kind regards

Paul and Ann


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We were supposed to be on our way there today (vans broke, long story)

I spent ages on this site

(link to Dordogne section)

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/affichaire.php?action=chercher&dept=24

I went through each Aire and copied the interesting ones onto my laptop. I think you can pay and dowload them. There are loads of Aires on here that are not in the All the Aires book.

Set you google toolbar to auto translate into English and there are some good (if rather amusing) visitor comments as well as pics and some street view photos.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Well folks, only a week to go, and so much info to plough through - thanks to all.

We are booked on the tunnel at 14.20 and intend to go a little way, then overnight, then take 2 days amble down to the dordogne, so some sightseeing on the way is planned. We may try for an earlier crossing, then try to make Abbeville or even Amiens for an overnight, a little ambitious, maybe!

I am busy printing off and perusing all the information given, and welcome any more recommendations.

As we do not tow a car or take a scooter, sites within easy reach of towns for longer stays are preferable, although we do want to tour for some of the time as well to suss out the area for future visits.

Once again thanks to all, and keep 'em coming!

Michael


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Best aire is probably La Roque Gageac (see photo) and then go to Rocamadour followed by Souillac. Bergerac is great but aire is not IMHO so I doubt if you'll want to stay long.

Unfortunately you can't see photo as I am using an Ipod Touch. Will try another method.

Ian


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*France*

Hi Ian, yes La Roque-Gageac is indeed lovely, the Aire at Rocamadour can get very crowded, we made the mistake of "driving" down to the town 8O boy was that a mistake, very steep with impossible hairpins in the village!! we had a 24ft MH at the time, made it to the carpark at the bottom but that is closed at night time so we were unable to stop, I certainly wasn't going back up the hill!! so we had to take the D32 a twisting and narrow road, but very pretty.

curlyboy

oh yes, there is a tunnel on the way down to the village, signed at 3.7m, it might be in the middle, but it ain't at the edges, it's cut into the rock, and yes, I caught the roof of the MH


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*france*

Also, not quite the Dordogne, but the drive from Montsalvy ( nice Aire with free toilet and showers) to Entraygues-sur-Truyere (nice Aire) and on to Estaing(nice Aire) then Espalion(nice Aire) along the river Lot is equally stunning as the D920 hugs the river for most of the way.

curlyboy


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Well, having had the trouble of lugging my laptop out I might as well give the full package to wet your appetite.




























Now, if you drive down the river a couple of miles you'll come to Beynac. If you're not too long you can park at the bottom in the car park. Then climb up and up and up.










CurlyBoy - you must be very brave (or mad) to drive down into Rocamadour town. Parking at the top is easy then you take the lift. But your general advice is spot on re this plus the Lot.










And driving on the Lot see below:-










Please warm up the weather there as it's a bit chilly at the moment cos we'll be there in 3 weeks.

Happy travelling

Ian


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Hi there

Seems we have two threads on same subject running at the same time. Suggest you keep your eye on http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-82857-dordogne-touring.html

Ian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Well spotted Ian.

I'll merge the threads so everybody gets the most benefit.

Dave


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

Brantome is v nice, we parked up by the side of the River, would like to go back and stay but unfortunately were only passing through. We found the restaurants and boulangerie to be very reasonably priced. 12e for Plat de Jour 5 courses.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

The Ex Municipal (now private) at Eymet is brilliant, by a river and alongside the walls of the town - 2 minutes and your are in the centre of the town. As previously mentioned the chap now running it is fantastic - Philipe really looks after everyone !


----------

